# Adding to my layout>Ping/Pong Table>What?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Will be adding to my layout (4' X 8') in the future (Mountain Scene). Instead of "starting from scratch" I'm starting to like the idea of just buying a profressional type Ping/Pong table. They are very sturdy and the size of them are 5' X 9'. Prices are right in line with making one from scratch. Height is just correct to match my existing layout (30"). Need comments from you guys. Give me the pro's/con's. Has anybody ever tried this???:dunno: Thanks in advance-Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where are you looking?
I quickly went to Sears and the good ones are $330 up over $400 bucks?

It has been done, we had a few threads on some using one.

I think I would rather built one then spend that much?
Wood would not be that costly?
But there is the convenience of not having to build one.

You say this will be an add on? How much total room for the RR are we talking about.
After this expansion if you have more room, I bet there will be another add on in the future.:smokin:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

And then there are options to purchase benchwork kits like I did, from Mianne benchwork in MA. 

This guy builds great stuff, and ships it for 10% of the cost of the purchase and will help you select the right kit for your needs.

Here is a link to an example on his website:

http://www.miannebenchwork.com/11-03/5x9.htm

And here is a link that shows my layout under construction:

http://www.trainweb.org/acsg/CD/CD_mem.html

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I build my layouts with 1/2 inch plywood on top, 36" tall.. I use 2x4 for legs, and for the edges... 24" on center under the table top.. I also add a additional 1/2 4x8 sheet under the table at 14" from the floor to use as storage, and to lay on while wiring, again at 24" on center. I can walk on top of any part of my layout without any fear of busting through. I'm 210lbs...Roughly 11 2X4's, and 2 sheets of 1/2 plywood per table...$80 bucks, including the gas to get the wood... Roughly 3 tables total, for a cost of $240....Plus screws... I build mine to last 50 years,lol...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Tables......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I build my layouts with 1/2 inch plywood on top, 36" tall.. I use 2x4 for legs, and for the edges... 24" on center under the table top.. I also add a additional 1/2 4x8 sheet under the table at 14" from the floor to use as storage, and to lay on while wiring, again at 24" on center. I can walk on top of any part of my layout without any fear of busting through. I'm 210lbs...Roughly 11 2X4's, and 2 sheets of 1/2 plywood per table...$80 bucks, including the gas to get the wood... Roughly 3 tables total, for a cost of $240....Plus screws... I build mine to last 50 years,lol...


You forgot the $1099 for labor.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> You forgot the $1099 for labor.


Ha, my labor is free,lol....One of the neatest things about trains is creating a table-top layout.. That's part of the magic....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
That is some great looking sturdy tables you have there.

I went the other route because when I was working time was a real issue for me. I was able to buy all the benchwork shown in the photo for $1100.00. I was able to put all the benchwork together in just under 8 hours.

I used 1/2 in plywood and learned how to do Cookie Cutter tops from reading on-line. I really need to take some new photos,as the lower level is all up and running now.
And the upper level, is done on the 12 foot leg, but not the 18 foot leg.

Now that I am retired I have no time LOL.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> That is some great looking sturdy tables you have there.
> 
> I went the other route because when I was working time was a real issue for me. I was able to buy all the benchwork shown in the photo for $1100.00. I was able to put all the benchwork together in just under 8 hours.
> ...


Like I said, I can walk on any part of the layout without fear. My basement is a mess,lol... Dusty and what-not, but it's a basement, not the living room.. I'm actually embarrassed by the looks of it compared to everyone else's layouts...sorry..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyernut, that is really clever adding the lower shelf. llskis, personally I would find it painful to drill holes in a new ping pong table. 
On a more practical note, exact dimensions of 40", 50" or 60" are not ideal if using original Gilbert track or SHS/MTH track. I find that adding at least two inches over the track plan dimensions is necessary so the ties are not right on the table edge. A standard circle plus two straight tracks is 60" tie to tie edge. The platform widths in the pictures I posted of my old Christmas layouts were 62" wide to better accommodate the track. That is the main reason I would custom make the platform rather than use a ping pong table. I never had a ping pong table so I do not know how stable they are when bumped. The platforms I make are similar to a stage and do not move, shake or vibrate when bumped or kicked so no worries about people or trains tipping over.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As a kid back in the 50's, I soon found out that a 4X8 table just leaves alot to be desired.I couldn't add turn-outs to the outer loop, only the inner. I got bored fast. My present set-up is a "L" shape. The 2 longest runs are 12'..followed by a 4" run...then a 6"...then a 8".. then a 6'.I have 4 lines on the largest legs, and 2 lines on the 4' leg.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Where are you looking?> Walmart for starters. Free shipping to store;would fit nice in my pick up truck.
> I quickly went to Sears and the good ones are $330 up over $400 bucks?> Yes you are correct.
> 
> It has been done, we had a few threads on some using one.
> ...


> Who nows; can always make a L shape at the end.

Thanks for comments-Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Aflyer said:


> And then there are options to purchase benchwork kits like I did, from Mianne benchwork in MA.
> 
> This guy builds great stuff, and ships it for 10% of the cost of the purchase and will help you select the right kit for your needs.
> 
> ...


> Yes have talked to these people. 8' X 4' is now $349 + shipping + assembly + plywood. IMHO> Ping Pong table is a better deal with less time involved.Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

AmFlyer said:


> . llskis, personally I would find it painful to drill holes in a new ping pong table. > I would not find it painful.
> 
> On a more practical note, exact dimensions of 40", 50" or 60" are not ideal if using original Gilbert track or SHS/MTH track. > Have no problem with my current layout using A/F with 48" width. Anything over 48" would be a plus but not mandatory.
> 
> That is the main reason I would custom make the platform rather than use a ping pong table. I never had a ping pong table so I do not know how stable they are when bumped. The platforms I make are similar to a stage and do not move, shake or vibrate when bumped or kicked so no worries about people or trains tipping over.


> The ones I'm looking at are very stable. Thanks for comments-Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Time is money?!!!!!!? You a Union man?!!!!!!!!

There are all kinds on Walmart, priced low to high. Which one you looking at? Some don't look too sturdy.

If you don't have the skill or tools to make one it is simpler (though I don't think cheaper) to buy the ping pong table.

It has been said that you should be able to walk on your table.
Do you think that the ping pong table your thinking about would hold you?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

llskis said:


> > Yes have talked to these people. 8' X 4' is now $349 + shipping + assembly + plywood. IMHO> Ping Pong table is a better deal with less time involved.Larry


Larry,
I agree the ping pong table is probably a better deal. 

What sold me on the Mianne, was the ease of assembly, and the ability to add on in any direction and shape, at any time. The stuff goes together like IKEA furniture except his fasteners are all stainless steel instead of die-cast or zinc or whatever the IKEA furniture uses. Delivery was also quick and very reasonable. 

Good luck with your decision, 
Aflyer


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Time is money?!!!!!!? You a Union man?!!!!!!!!>Hardly!!
> 
> There are all kinds on Walmart, priced low to high. Which one you looking at? Some don't look too sturdy.> A typical one would be>Item#
> 552523452 Was $599 now $399.
> ...


>That is unknown; some of the layouts I have seen>no way.

Thanks for all the comments. Larry:appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> Time is money?!!!!!!? You a Union man?!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are all kinds on Walmart, priced low to high. *Which one you looking at? *Some don't look too sturdy.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Edit,
Whoops, the way you answer I did not see the reply.
I will go and look.

Do you really need the wheels, I bet that adds on to the price. Maybe they have the same one without the wheels cheaper? I did not look, I do not need a ping pong table.

I still think it is better to get a 4x8 with some 2x4's and build one.
But it is your money, and if you ever get out of model RR'ing you can always take up ping pong.
But you wanted comments, that is mine.:smokin:


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

4 plastic saw-horses under a thick enough top is the fastest/cheapest way to go. This gives you a rock-solid base.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Joe Hohmann said:


> 4 plastic saw-horses under a thick enough top is the fastest/cheapest way to go. This gives you a rock-solid base.


Joe,
That is how I built my last layout I used 1X4 select pine, mitered the corners, glued and screwed it to a 4X8 3/4 plywood top and done. I set that up over the two plastic saw horses, and started doing my track.

Later I made the legs sort of L shaped by glueing and screwing a length of 1X4 to a length of 1x3, that worked pretty well and didn't cost a whole lot.

George


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, Your bullet proof layout tables look very strong and lots storage under them, I like those type of layout tables good for any scale train of any size. Ya very nice tables my friend and nice layout too. Thankslongbow57ca.


----------

